# New To Freshwater Planted Aquariums. Need advice.



## LoveProfusion15 (Apr 22, 2016)

Hey. I recently started a planted freshwater aquarium about a month and a half ago. I bought a 40 gallon starter pack from Petsmart along with some black substrate and fine gravel. I planted a few plants and let it cycle a few weeks. The plants after a few weeks were withering and turning a black or brown color. I started using API liquid fertilizer.

The fish I have are
2 Angelfish
3 silver skirt tetras
3 cory cat fish
2 dwarf guaramis

I bought a Finnex FugeRay Planted Plus LED bar about a week or so ago because I noticed the plants werent as vibrant as when I first bought them even with the liquid fertilizer. Its been almost two weeks after starting up the light and also planting root tabs. The brown algae seems worse as it is now on the glass ass seen in the pictures. I bought some liquid CO2 and started it yesterday and also bought a few Nerite snails to maybe help some.

What I am wondering is what the problem may be. Is it too much light with this LED bar or is it not enough light? I am thinking of buying some Seachem Flourish Excel to add??... I wouldnt think my set up would be high tech to where I would need a pressurized CO2 system. I am about to relocate (yes, I know the risks) and will set up a 55 gallon tank with a Cascade 1000 canister filter and let it cycle and transfer the fish and plants.

So excited to find this site thats devoted to planted tanks. Any help would be appreciated. Here are attached pictures of the plants and my algae problem.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

What plants did you buy? From the pic it looks like some anubias, some crypts, and maybe a sword plant.

You need to research what the requirements are for the plant you bought. If it is anubias and some crypts from Petsmart the requirement is not high. 

The brown spots are probably a diatom algae which is pretty common in a new tank. If the light you purchased is rated for "high" light you can expect to have an algae farm unless you plan on other tank additions to include more high light, fast growth plants(stem plants), CO2 ( either excel or pressurized), and some regimented fertilizer dosing. You also may want to reduce the lighting period but it all depends on your particular set up.

Read through some posts on APC and other forums to gain some knowledge on what you have got yourself into, and post some s[specific parameters so others can chime in on how to help ( What is your pH, kH, gH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate? What substrate are you using? What specific fertilization are you doing? How long are your lights on for? What is the size of your tank? How long has the tank been up? Is the tank cycled?......You get the idea. Let us know so we can try to help.


----------



## Rakaal (Mar 10, 2016)

To follow up. If you gently rub the leaves of your plants and the brown comes right off..its diatom algae. If your tank is cycled, pick up some otocinculus ( petsmart sell them). They eat diatom algae like candy. Otos do better in a small group so keep your bioload in mind if you get them. If it doesn't rub right off, you have a whole other issue.


----------



## Mike16T (Apr 15, 2016)

You are most likely having a new tank syndrome.. =P I just got the same problem with my new planted tank (little over a month old). Let it run it's cycle, but off course you still need to do something.

How long are you running the light on? Finnex Fugeray planted plus is really bright light from what I heard. 

Dosing Excel can also help reduce the algae. I Agree with Racaal, buy some Otocinclus. In addition, get some Amano shrimps also.. =) 

Keep us updated..


----------



## JuliaAdkins (Apr 23, 2012)

My first suggestion is to read Sundeep Mandal's article titled How To Set Up a Planted Tank. I think it is available online. I know you can find it in www.aquariumfertilizer.com. They also have an article on water chemistry that has good information. When you buy liquid fertilizer you pay a lot for water and a little fertilizer. An aquarium is a closed system and unless you have nutrients for growth and structure you will not have strong roots, stems and leaves. Micro nutrients are more about plant metabolism but are also important for growth.


----------



## Bucha (May 22, 2016)

Suggest to follow Rakaal advice - buy a few otocinculus and watch them to clean it overnight. Brown algae is always first to appear in a new tank. In my experience, if left untreated, it is followed up by Cyanobacteria, which is a much worse problem. Also, your fish food is probably providing enough nutrients for your slow growing plants, added fertilizer will just feed algae and create problems. What is your substrate? With a good substrate you should not need to use root tabs in your setup.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

LoveProfusion, welcome to APC! I think you have gotten good advice. Specifically, I do think your light is too bright. The Finnex is strong, especially over a shallow tank like a 40 breeder. I use much weaker fixtures over my Walstad 40 breeder.

You can reduce the photoperiod, raise the fixture, or shade the surface of the water with floating plants or some type of screen.


----------

